# geli on slices; Expected rawoffset x, found x



## tcn (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

  I'm trying to partition my drives so I get one unencrypted boot partition and an encrypted one.

  The problem is that whenever I try to create slices, bsdlabel always complains with a "WARNING: Expected rawoffset x, found x" message.  I can't seem to find a proper size that would make bsdlabel happy.

  Is there a way to calculate the size of a slice so it falls on the right offset; I don't think FDisk allows be to specify any size anyway?  (assuming a block size of 4096)

Thanks


----------



## tcn (Jul 7, 2009)

*Found workaround*

To anyone who is having this problem, I found a workaround in the archives of FreeBSD.

  Take a look at http://forums.freebsd.org/archive/index.php/t-184.html; it will show you how to get it working.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 7, 2009)

Things are much easier when you use GPT partitions
you can create them with gpt (on FreeBSD 7.x) or gpart (On FreeBSD 8)
[perhaps gpart was improbed on FreeBSD 7.x as well, but I'm not sure]

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1305


----------



## tcn (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks!  I'll look into it!  There has been a lot of changes in FreeBSD since version 4...  I'm kinda like a dinosaur now.


----------

